# MacBook Air Chauffe



## Redlinxx (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un MacBook Air 2012 et lorsque je joue a minecraft même à qualité médiocre mon CPU monte à 100°C, que faire ? 

Merci.


----------



## Mathoa (5 Août 2012)

Je vais sans doute paraitre "fou" mais juste arrêter de jouer semble étre la bonne solution !
Un Macbook Air n'est pas fait pour jouer , c'est aussi simple que cela .


----------



## tonio2875 (5 Août 2012)

Ou peut être forcer le ventilo à tourner plus vite avec par exemple SMCFanControl


----------



## SteamEdge (5 Août 2012)

L'utiliser dans ton frigo ! 

Plus sérieusement il existe des supports à placer sous le MBA qui permettent de refroidir la coque et par la même occasion le processeur.


----------



## Nikoo_Geek (9 Août 2012)

Ce n'est pas le même type de jeu (graphisme, texture ou animation) mais je rencontrais le même soucis sous Diablo 3. Depuis Moutain Loin, il semble y avoir une meilleur utilisation du processeur en forte solicitation. Je suis passé d'une moyenne de 100°  à 85° (voir 78°  lorsque tous les réglages sont en FULL Low ). 
Après je te conseillerais d'acheter un ventilateur pour pc portable si tu souhaites continuer à jouer.


----------



## robertodino (12 Août 2012)

Le fait de monter à 100° pendant quelques heures/semaine est-il dangereux pour les composants internes sur le long terme?


----------



## jiwiphone (12 Août 2012)

Oui sur le long terme c'est mauvais, c'est aussi pour cela que les tours de gamers sont grosses (plus d'espaces entre les composants) et ont plusieurs ventilos. Apres je ne saurait te dire le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## Redlinxx (12 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses , Il semblerait que depuis ML et des mises à jour de Java le processeur retombe à 85° Maxi en qualité moindre mais cela représente-t-il un risque pour le proco ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Août 2012)

Encore une fournée de blondes qui doit arrêter sa voiture et souffler sur le moteur quand le liquide de refroidissement est à 100°C... 

Les processeurs sont conçus pour fonctionner à ces températures. Si la température atteint 105°C, le processeur réduit sa fréquence. C'est conçu ainsi; point, barre.


----------



## Arlekin (13 Août 2012)

N'empêche que rouler en voiture à 220 km/h de manière fréquente use le moteur plus rapidement qu'a 120 km/h.

Comme dit Pascal oui il y a des mesures de sécurité sur les processeurs, mais je penses pas que les composants aux alentours du processeur supportent bien du 105°C pendant plusieurs heures (tous les composants étant compactés)

Enfin bon jouer sur un ordinateur qui tient dans une enveloppe c'est pas l'idéale quand même, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il existe encore des grosses tours (PC) avec des cartes graphiques qui font 2 à 3 fois l'épaisseurs d'un MBA :rateau:. Sans compter l'espace entre chaque composant (HDD, Proc, CG, Mémoire....)


----------



## robertodino (13 Août 2012)

Je dois admettre que sous iMovie mon processeur a réussi à monter jusqu'à 103° pendant quelques minutes.


----------



## Gai luron (20 Août 2012)

je suis sans doute neuneu, mais vous faites comment pour mesurer la T°C? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Août 2012)

iStat Pro


----------



## Gai luron (20 Août 2012)

Merci
ça a l'air bien plus pratique. 
Je retire de ce pas mon thermomètre de la prise jack.


----------



## Gladstonek (20 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Encore une fournée de blondes qui doit arrêter sa voiture et souffler sur le moteur quand le liquide de refroidissement est à 100°C...
> 
> Les processeurs sont conçus pour fonctionner à ces températures. Si la température atteint 105°C, le processeur réduit sa fréquence. C'est conçu ainsi; point, barre.



T'as toujours pas appris à respecter les autres à ce que je vois, et pire, tu es passé de la condescendance au mépris.


----------



## petit83 (21 Août 2012)

je m'insère dans la conversation à mon tour du coup pour demander des petites explications, et surtout si possible une réponse. 

comment c'est possible, si c'est normal et prévu que le processeur puisse chauffer beaucoup, que la coque  autour des touches soit si chaude? parce que ma copine a un MBA, ne joue pas, et l'utilise surtout pour word (grosse fréquence car rédaction de mémoire) et bien que la température du CPU dépasse pas les 70°, il est déja ultra chaud au toucher !


----------



## hogs (21 Août 2012)

il n'y a pas que le processeur qui souffre d'une chaleur importante. Quand bien même celui-ci s'autoprotège, ce n'est pas le cas des composants à proximité. Ceux-ci peuvent effectivement souffrir d'un vieillissement prématuré (cf les multiples histoires de condensateurs qui foirent).

@petit83: regarde dans le moniteur d'activité si tu n'as pas un processus qui tourne en tâche de fond qui est consommatrice de ressource, donc génératrice de chaleur, genre skype et autres ...


----------



## Gai luron (21 Août 2012)

J'ai fait un test avec istat pro sur mon MBA mid 2012 (livré avec mountain loin): après 30 minute de jeux (skyrim en médium sous bootcamp), le processeur est monté à 70°C, ce qui n'est pas énorme (sachant qu'il fait plutôt chaud en ce moment). Après 1 heure de surf en wifi, il affiche 50°C.
Agréablement surpris par ces chiffres, merci Ivy bridge.


----------



## petit83 (21 Août 2012)

merci, j'ai regardé mon moniteur d'activité, il ne semble pas y avoir d'autres programmes qui tourne. 
du coup comment savoir si c'est un des composant proche qui chauffe beaucoup?

et a partir de combien de degré je dois commencer à vraiment m'inquiéter ? si y a des gros logiciels ouverts c'est normal qu'il chauffe fort, mais la, il se retrouve des fois à être brulant avec juste word et aperçu d'ouvert, qui ne sont pas très gourmands normalement, mais peut etre que je me trompe ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Août 2012)

En ce moment, il fait presque 30°C dans toute l'Europe. C'est nettement au-dessus de la moyenne. Donc le matériel tend à chauffer plus que quand il ne fait que 22°C. Un degré de plus pour lair de refroidissement se traduit par une hausse interne de plusieurs degrés.

Il n'y a pas de capacités à électrolyte liquide dans un MacBook. Donc des capacités qui coulent, c'est impossible. Les capacités solides supportent plus de 100°C en activité. On soude sur les cartes mères par reflow en mettant le tout entre 220 et 260°C pendant plusieurs minutes.


----------

